#ubuntu-mobile 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mobile.log
<ppires> hi
<ppires> agoliveira: existe algum repositorio para o moblin-image-creator?
<ppires> i'm sorry, i was asking if there is any moblin-image-create repo for feisty.
<agoliveira> ppires: Est no Gutsy
<agoliveira> and I went along and answered in Portuguese also :P
<ppires> yes i've installed gutsy in my desktop on one vm machine. but now i'm on my laptop and would like to keep up with the things i was seeing yesterday
<ppires> moblin.org has one
<doko> agoliveira: would it be possible to fix some of the mobile dependencies so that they do not need packages from universe?
<agoliveira> doko: Right now basicaly everything from mobile is on universe.
<doko> agoliveira: please have a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches.txt
<doko> for example the famous xulrunner dep
<agoliveira> doko: Tollef told me about moving the packages to main but he didn't tell me he actually did something.
<doko> agoliveira: are main inclusion reports already written?
<agoliveira> doko: I didn't do anything like that. Actually, I just heard about this yesterday. If someone did it was Tollef.
<agoliveira> and he didn't tell me anything, sorry.
<ppires> jesus.. if it wasn't for my relatively fast internet connection this would take ages :-/
<agoliveira> rusty: Hi Rusty. Is Mauri near to you?
<rusty> agoliveira, no, Mauri took the family camping today
<agoliveira> rusty: No problem. Nothing urgent. BTW, did she say anything about that event here in Brazil? I think Sulamita was trying to convince her.
<rusty> agoliveira, yea... i'm not going
<agoliveira> :(
<agoliveira> Well, we tried :)
<rusty> it was a bit of a hard sell how a python conf was critical
<rusty> as it is... things tend to get a bit wacky when too many of us our out traveling, and Bob and I have been pull away for a lot of things recently
<agoliveira> Hmmm... there was a development. A friend of mine is very interested on using lpia in some projects he's working with the federal goverment and military and he will be here. I tought that would spice the things a bit.
<agoliveira> Well, Sulamita probably told Mauri about this as well...
<rusty> agoliveira, i don't think Sulamita included that in her argument
<rusty> oh well... i had already booked a trip to mexico for the beggining of the month anyway
<agoliveira> rusty, Strange. I told her that when she asked me to help get some of you in here.
<agoliveira> rusty: Business?
<agoliveira> if not I'll have the impression that I'm the only one who didn't take some time off in this project :-D
<rusty> if by business you mean drinking beer on the beach, pretending to not notice the eye candy when my wife looks my way, then yes :->
<ppires> ahah
<agoliveira> :'(
<agoliveira> rusty: Well, before this year ends I want to spend at least a week here: http://www.salinas.com.br
<agoliveira> actually, this is supposed to be the honey moon that we never had.
<ppires> agoliveira: where are you from? which state?
<agoliveira> I was born in So Paulo but moved to Santa Catarina about 12 years ago.
<nixternal> hey everyone. I have a local guy who just took up an internship with Motorola and they are interested in having some involvement in the embedded initiative
<nixternal> this guy would like to speak to someone who is leading the project if possible. I have an email I can forward to whoever that may be if it is OK
<agoliveira> nixternal: Hi. Perhaps he can join us right here. I'm hardly a "leader" here but I work on it fulltime if he prefers to start a private contact.
<nixternal> OK, I will see if he is available to get on IRC
<jacob-pc> amitk_: are you there?
<amitk_> jacob-pc: hi
<jacob-pc> amitk_: how are you?
<amitk_> jacob-pc: not bad... and yourself?
<jacob-pc> amitk_: can you enable PIIX driver in ume kernel config?
<jacob-pc> amitk_: i am fine. ready for the weekend
<amitk_> jacob-pc: sure... will do it mon/tue. Should be in the next kernel
<jacob-pc> amitk_: we need this CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX to enable IDE DMA, otherwise it boots slow
<amitk_> jacob-pc: i heard that from robr_
<amitk_> jacob-pc: mauri is planning to send me a crown beach soon. Were you able to get permission to send a debugger too?
<jacob-pc> amitk_: thanks. i added piix.ko to the initramfs module list in image-creator, it will be ready for your change
<jacob-pc> amitk_: i don't think it will be a problem, let me ask mauri. there is also a new linux based JTAG tool in alpha stage, let me also ask if i can send that to you for evaluation.
<amitk_> jacob-pc: thanks. Gotta run now. It's almost midnight :)
<amitk_> jacob-pc: have a good weekend
<jacob-pc> good night
<rusty> any Canonical guys listening that have anything to do with the server that is hosing the UME images?
<rusty> the new build output seems to be coming and going as if you had a web server farm with inconsistent data on different machines 
<rusty> so one http request will see the new image, and then then next will not
<rusty> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/mccaslin_samsungq1ultrafull/
<rusty> and attempt to grab something from the 20070803 directory
<rusty> ok, I'm downloading the image now
#ubuntu-mobile 2007-08-04
<bicchi> I was looking at the target models for the UM edition shown here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded and was wondering which one gives the more features.
<bicchi> I also like the OQO model 2, has anyone tried it with ubuntu?
<ppires> hi
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-28
<DNi2> hi, is it possible to make a multi-boot with ubuntu mid edition now ?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-29
<charliega> hello
<charliega> hello, I am trying to figure out how to get online with a sprint card.  Am I in the right place for such a conversation?
<mirak> hello
<mirak> does the iphone have enough hardware to make run this one day ?
<mirak> ok
<maverick2k> hi, I'm wondering what the best way is to strapdown or build up an image ubuntu-mobile, I want to make my own minimal image
<maverick2k> does any one has a suggestion 
<ian_brasil> maverick2k: you could use the image creator
<maverick2k> ian_brasil: but does the image creator can strap in detail, the only things I found where a couple of option under "Add Functional Sets", or is there another way 
<ian_brasil> i am not sure i understand what you mean 'can strap in detail'
<ian_brasil> you could just create a chroot and apt-get ubuntu-mobile in it i believe
<maverick2k> oh than I can uninstall stuff
<maverick2k> and install
<maverick2k> I was wondering because I don't need notepad and calculator for my desired application
<maverick2k> thnx Ian
<ian_brasil> ok
<tonyespy_> smagoun: any update on java?
<maverick2k> which kernel sources can I download for ubuntu mobile
<mirak> sozq this work on a standart pc ?
<mirak> dies
<mirak> does
<maverick2k> Does somebody knows any thing about a segmentation fault when using git 
<maverick2k> git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git \
<maverick2k>   kernel-mid
<maverick2k> the error:
<maverick2k> Waiting for http://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git/objects/1d/e155e2dc3664c0a3932b4b2ba880224a0e2478
<maverick2k> Segmentation fault
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-30
<gustin> is this group related to the netbook-remix?
<maverick2k> I'm trying to download a kernel from moblin, last night and today, but still getting a segmentation fault
<maverick2k> has anyone a solution to that
<maverick2k> Waiting for http://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git/objects/1f/11d848532a0474b342ca462a905af4f044b2f6
<maverick2k> Segmentation fault
<HappyCamp> maverick2k: You might try rsync access instead
<HappyCamp> Weird your git clone says rsync but your error message says http
<maverick2k> Happy: That true
<maverick2k> Happy: tryed both, http gets a segmentation fault and rsync gets an erro too
<maverick2k> this is the error on rsync:
<maverick2k> sent 270755 bytes  received 146558668 bytes  106901.65 bytes/sec
<maverick2k> total size is 145284797  speedup is 0.99
<maverick2k> rsync: link_stat "projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git/packed-refs" (in repos) failed: No such file or directory (2)
<maverick2k> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1385) [receiver=2.6.9]
<maverick2k> fatal: Could not run rsync to get refs
<maverick2k> can somebody try: git clone rsync://moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git \
<maverick2k>   kernel-mid
<maverick2k> and see if it fails
<maverick2k> maybe it is a local problem with my ubuntu
<maverick2k> thnx in advance
<Sciri> maverick2k: rsync: link_stat "projects/kernel-mid-2.6.24.git/packed-refs" (in repos) failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Sciri> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1385) [receiver=2.6.9]
<maverick2k> I have the same error, can that mean that the tree is corrupt?
<maverick2k> thnx mate
<GrueMaster> ﻿maverick2k:  Try using "﻿git clone http://﻿moblin.org/repos/projects/kernel-﻿mid-2.6.24.git" instead of rsync.
<maverick2k> GrueMaster: I both used http and rsync, but does not work
<GrueMaster> I just tried http method and it worked fine for me.
<maverick2k> is it possible to download a snapshot and lateron connect it to the git tree
<maverick2k> I will try it once again with http
<GrueMaster> I don't know.  There is a lot of stuff that is hidden in .git
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-07-31
<persia> RIght.  Looks like the AMD Geode is a i586, so the lpia kernel probably won't work.
<gonzopancho> yup
<persia> I suspect it's the same situation as the C7-M, in that hardy doesn't quite work right.
<persia> The problem is that most of the packages are specially customised to behave differently on the lpia architecture.
<persia> Given the number of Geode and C7-M users, this seems to be a source of frustration for many.
<gonzopancho> right, but there has to be some way to completely rebuild from source with the right switches set, no?
<amitk> persia: and lpiacompat kernel doesn't work either?
<gonzopancho> haven't tried, waiting on hw (next week)
<persia> amitk: On i586?  You'd know better than I.  Doesn't boot on C7-M.  I've not heard about Geode specifically.
<persia> gonzopancho: You could certainly rebuild everything from source, but you might do as well to convince your machine that it is "lpia" anyway, and run a regular kernel and lpia userspace.
<gonzopancho> and... how would I go about doing that?
<persia> Umm.  That's the part I don't know :)  My HW is lpia (although I sometimes run i386 on it).  I think you'd have to debootstrap lpia onto the target disk, and manually copy the i386 kernel, but there may be more to it.
<amitk> persia: should work on the geode since we have a M586 processor as default in the config. It would be interesting to find out the actually boot problem
<gonzopancho> ok, when hw arrives, I'll report back.  
<amitk> in order to support more HW, we could lose a few more optimizations if required
<persia> amitk: I thought lpia was i686 only.  If it also supports i586, how does it differ from i386?
<amitk> persia: lpia doesn't do out-of-order execution
<amitk> lpiacompat was created so that users of other devices could play with UME without owning lpia HW
<gonzopancho> does "play with" == "not supported"?
<persia> amitk: Aha!  So lpiacompat is supposed to work on Geode, C7-M, etc.?
<persia> gonzopancho: support is a tricky thing.  Let's say that it should work.
<amitk> persia: "supposed to work" is tricky thing. :) We made it work with the Samsung Q1s so we could get started with UME work, but if we can, we should certainly extend it to other devices.
<persia> amitk: Isn't the Q1 a A110 part?  That's i686+
<persia> I'm just confused about the definition of "lpia".  If it is special because of the 1GB memory limit, and the in-order execution, and the instruction set assumptions, it is useful.  If that's not the case, I don't understand.
<amitk> lpia is the architecture created (for buildds) with the above constraints, gcc flags, etc. Inside that we have two flavours for kernels - lpia and lpiacompat. lpia requires real HW, lpiacompat was a pseudo flavour to allow us to run all this code on non-lpia machines. So lpiacompat doesn't necessarily have these constraints.
<amitk> persia: hope that made sense...
<persia> I see, so lpia is a real architecture, but the lpiacompat kernel is supposed to allow one to run lpia on i386 (kinda like how some people run i386 with an amd64 kernel).
<amitk> right..
<persia> amitk: Thanks.  I'll advise people with C7-M and the like to try lpiacompat.  If that doesn't work, bugs may be filed.
<ogra> persia, i can try geode if you need it, i have two gedoe systems here now (just got a new GX last week at the ltsp hackfest and have an older LX around since a while)
<ogra> the usual prob is not the CPU wth them but the fact that we dont really have stable X drivers .... (the LX should now work with the recent hardy-updates packages though)
<ogra> also they *work* with 686 but not in any acceptable performance level
<persia> ogra: Could you try lpia on Geode with the lpiacompat kernel?  Just to verify boot & hildon-desktop launch.  If it works, I'll stop telling people not to do that.  If it doesn't work, we found a bug.
<persia> Geode can run i686?  All the docs I found said they were i586.  Are there both sorts of Geodes?
<ogra> well, i assume you will have something like 5min boottime with 686 ande your mouns wont actually move as fast as you expect etc 
<ogra> i have some seen booting 686 though, but for a usable system 686 is not an option on them
<ogra> well, i just got the GX, i can only talk about LX from experience the GX still sits in its box in my bag :)
<ogra> but i suspect to 99.9% that none of the graphics drivers we have in any image will actually drive them anyway
<ogra> that will require tinkering (an di actually got the GX because its known to not work on hardy at all)
<ogra> s/mouns/mouse/ :)
 * ogra needs coffee
<persia> ogra: Ah.  If it's *known* not to work then perhaps it's not the best test :)
<ogra> right, LX will work with the latest drivers from -updates
<ogra> but the GX wont ...
<ogra> intrepid is a different thing ... i will have to check that for ltsp anyway though so can tell within the next days 
<ogra> it is supposed to be better, but there are some probs with the PCI detection code for them i heard
<persia> OK.  No rush.  The seeds are still being mangled for intrepid: there's no ubuntu-mobile to install today (or wasn't last I updated my intrepid apt cache)
<ogra> do we have a pubic branch of the builder i can just checkout and run to get an image ? 
<persia> https://code.launchpad.net/~stevenk/livecd-rootfs/trunk should workd.  Mind you, it misses two weeks of local fixes: maybe poke for an update.
<ogra> hum, i need to run livecd.sh and then build_ume_image ? why didnt he just make build_ume_image a wraper that does everything in one go ? 
<ogra> hmm and handing over the UUID to casper should speed up booting of the installer image a lot 
<ogra> oh, he does that, just not on the kernel commandline 
<pd> hello everyone. is someone in here who can tell me who is responsible for the bluez-utils package?
<mterry> pd: I don't know exactly who maintains it, but I've dealt with it a few times...
<mterry> pd: The package lists the following uploaders: Edd Dumbill <ejad@debian.org>, Filippo Giunchedi <filippo@debian.org>, Mario Iseli <mario@debian.org>
<pd> mterry, but they are only responsible for the debianpackage not the ubuntu one?
<pd> mterry, i hit a bug  with the package and found that it is caused by a small bug for which is a patch avaible over a month
<mterry> pd: Yeah.  Looking at the debian/changelog file, you can see stevenk and lool touch it a lot
<pd> everything is well documented at launchpad
<pd> but noone seems to care about it
<mterry> pd: Sounds like StevenK or lool are good people to poke until they care
<pd> hehe
<pd> the patch is only a 3 liner.... it shoulnd be too hard to add it ;-)
<StevenK> pd: What's the bug number? I'll upload it tomorrow
<pd> hi StevenK, its bug nummer 211252 and here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez-utils/+bug/211252/comments/81 is the comment with the patch to fix a problem with bluez-utils that made serial connections undiscoverable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 211252 in obex-data-server "Cannot recieve files using bluetooth" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<StevenK> pd: Okay, I'll sort it out
<pd> the topic is not really complete... maybe there are several problems which the bug solves... 
<pd> okay thanks a lot steven!
<persia> Meeting in 10 minutes.  Oddly enough, we're having it here this week (due to a conflict)
<mkrufky> is there an agenda this time?
<persia> Yep.
<mkrufky> :-) ok, i'll wait and see
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080731
<mkrufky> heh... looks a lot like last week's
<persia> mkrufky: Has an item in it this week.  More could go there, but nobody seems to raise anything for discussion.  There's still three minutes for a quick edit if you want to add something.
<mkrufky> unfortunately, all my pending issues are specific to the sub-project ....  nothing really in general... but im interested in sitting in on these while i can, and would be happy to discuss any tv related stuff if anything comes up
<mkrufky> iow... nope, i got nothing to add :-)
<persia> OK.  Let's get started.
<persia> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 11:04. The chair is persia.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<persia> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080731
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/Meeting/20080731 
<persia> No action items from last week
<persia> [TOPIC] Change of meeting time
<MootBot> New Topic:  Change of meeting time 
<persia> davidm, who can't be here this week, asked that we adjust the meeting time to be a bit earlier.  12:00 UTC was suggested.
<persia> Does this time work better or worse for anyone?
<persia> (It's better for me)
<cgregan> 1200 UTC I thought it was 1100
<persia> cgregan: Could be 11:00  Is that better for you?
<cgregan> no
<cgregan> 1200 is ok
<persia> Well then :)
<persia> Anyone else?
<cgregan> here the text from the email: We have a green light for this so I'd like to propose that we move it to 06:00 CDT (11:00 UTC) Thursdays.
<cgregan> Unfortunately it says 1100 :-(
<persia> cgregan: I'm not worried about email :p
<cgregan> hehe
<cgregan> David might have chosen 1100 because of his schedule
<cgregan> Not sure he will make it to 1200
<persia> Anyway.  Anyone here who would find 12:00 inconvenient?
<cgregan> I think we are the only two here! I'm good with 1200
<persia> OK.  Then.  Since the only objection is that someone who isn't here might prefer a time that is more inconvenient for someone who is here, we'll go with 12:00.
<cgregan> Sweet!
<persia> [AGREED] Henceforth, meetings will be 12:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting (when available)
<MootBot> AGREED received:  Henceforth, meetings will be 12:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting (when available) 
<persia> [TOPIC] Other Business
<MootBot> New Topic:  Other Business 
<persia> Anyone have any last-minute items to add?
<cgregan> maybe
<cgregan> Any information on specs for UME Intrepid?
<cgregan> Is there a wiki
<cgregan> any decisions made?
<persia> Err.  There ought be, although I'm not sure which specs are for intrepid.
<persia> cgregan: Would you be willing to select some specs for intrepid for presentation/review at the next meeting?
<cgregan> sure
<persia> [ACTION] cgregan to select some specs for intrepid
<MootBot> ACTION received:  cgregan to select some specs for intrepid 
<persia> OK.  Anything else?
<cgregan> I'm good
<persia> Thanks all for coming.  See you next week, with actual content planned :)
<persia> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 11:14.
<cgregan> Thanks for hosting
<Maverick2k> I have one question outside the meeting
<persia> Maverick2k: Sure.  Meetings over.  Ask your question.
<Maverick2k> what are the consequences of this message 
<Maverick2k> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS3713000918.html?kc=rss
<Maverick2k> that the moblin project is shifting from ubuntu too fedora
<persia> Maverick2k: That's a very open-ended question :)
<Maverick2k> the mobile stuff on the site of ubuntu will continue?
<Maverick2k> for the MIDs 
<Maverick2k> etc
<Maverick2k> ?
<persia> Personally, I think it means that Intel will be building their packages for Fedora, and we'll be working with them as we do with any other upstream.
<persia> Oh, certainly.  There's no reason to stop doing Ubuntu on the smaller devices just because of some press releases.
<Maverick2k> i'm very new, so I was just curious
<Maverick2k> thnx for your anwser
<persia> Maverick2k: To explain it differently, aside from some messiness with architectures right now, ubuntu-mobile is just a collection of software in Ubuntu that makes the experience of working on a smaller device more pleasant.  Ubuntu itself seems to expect 1024x768 or better, and so doesn'T look so good on 800x480, 800x600, or 1024x600 screens.
<persia> The icons also get fairly tiny above about 150 DPI.
<ogra> gah
<persia> The collection in ubuntu-mobile is intended to overcome that confusion, so tries to make the experience better.  One example is by making applications run fullscreen, so they don't get lost.
 * ogra missed the start of the meeting
<persia> This effort remains interesting regardless of external events, at least to those of us who use Ubuntu and have smaller devices.
<persia> ogra: And the end :p
<ogra> oh
 * ogra curses
<Maverick2k> k thnx
<persia> ogra: The main point was an agreement that the meeting would change to 12:00 UTC.  Is that time particularly bad for you?
<ogra> nah
<ogra> on thu. ?
<ogra> thursdays 12:00UTC is just fine, not sure if we clash with davidm's calls though
<persia> ogra: Yes, on Thursday.
<davmor2> great a meeting at dinner time :) on thursdays :)
<ogra> dinner at 12:00 UTC in the uk ? 
<ogra> youre an early bird man ...
<persia> "Dinner" is one of those words that doesn't always translate well.  It often means "midday meal" in the UK
<davmor2> lunch then and 12:00 is 13:00 uk time currently
<ogra> ah, right they have dinner and supper :P
<ogra> yeah, 14:00 german time
<davmor2> dinner and tea :)
<ogra> lol, indeed ... i forgot about that one 
<Maverick2k> maybe a stupid question does anyon know how to auto identify on freenode with KSirc, I used a perl script but that didn't work
<Maverick2k> if someone knows an another good IRC client thats okay, I'm not that attached too KSirc
 * ogra is a big xchat fan
 * persia hears a number of KDE users talk about Konversation
<Maverick2k> thnx I will look for both and make a choice
<Maverick2k> So that is better auto join works
<Maverick2k> thnx persia and orga
<shishirm1> hi people
<shishirm1> i am trying ubuntu on khojinsha sh series
<shishirm1> i  have downloaded the .img file
<shishirm1> can any1 tell me how to try it on my tablet??
<shishirm1> hey please tell me wht to do next
<shishirm1> i have downloaded the mccaslin  one
<shishirm1> the tablet has intel atom processor
<sioux> and on which hw have you planned to install it
<shishirm1> the tablet doesnt have a cd drive
<shishirm1> i will have to install with a udb pen drive
<shishirm1> usb*
<shishirm1> how exactly should i do that?
<shishirm1> sioux: atleast give me a link which explains how to do it??
<GrueMaster> ﻿ shishirm1:  This uses the 945 chipset.  Try using the McCasslin based image.  The Menlow image is for a different chipset.
<GrueMaster> To install, you will need to download the image, then type "dd bs=1024 if=<image file> of=<usb drive>" (where <image file> is the img file you downloaded and <usb drive> is the actual usb drive - not the partition - i.e. /dev/sdb).
<Maverick2k> ls
<Maverick2k> sorry wrong window ;)
<heat> anyone know if the usbc patch ever made to upstream? and if so, where it lives?
<GrueMaster> heat:  no, it has not.
<GrueMaster> The only portion that made it upstream is alsa support for the HD Audio portion of the chipset.
<heat> hmm any idea what the hold up is?
<GrueMaster> no, I don't.
<heat> :(
<GrueMaster> I do know that it isn't me.  :)
<heat> seems like it should have already been in linux-next by now (and would have been nice if it was in linux-next a few weeks ago, so it would have made it to .27 :)   )
<GrueMaster> Actually, it should have been in 2.6.26
<heat> i think the i2c stuff made it too
<heat> GrueMaster: yeah, true..
<heat> i2c-isch.c, yeah smbus stuff got in.. but no usb :(
<heat> doh
 * heat mumbles
<heat> thx for the info
<Maverick2k> I newbie on this, but how can I compile for a 32 bits machine on a 64 Bits machine
<Maverick2k> mcCasslin = 32 bits and my working station 64 bits
<Maverick2k> I can chroot in the project McCasslin and compile with gcc, but that is probably 64 Bits
<heat> Maverick2k: give gcc a -m32
<Maverick2k> and how can I do that for dpkg-buildpackage -b for the kernel that is
<heat> hell if i know.. i don't use silly debian tools :-]
<Maverick2k> lol
<Maverick2k> I will try google
<Maverick2k> heat: thnx
<heat> sry :(
<Maverick2k> goodnight
<Maverick2k> cya
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-08-01
<riegersn> what type of devices can ubuntu mobile be installed on? anything available now?
<tkamppeter> Anyone here who packages bluez-libs or bluez-utils
<persia> tkamppeter: A few people have touched it.  What do you seek?
<tkamppeter> bug 206579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206579 in bluez-utils "Bluetooth CUPS backend takes very long time on device discovery" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206579
<tkamppeter> persia I have to change the title: s/long/infinite/
<davmor2> tkamppeter: probably a daft question but do you have a time comparison?  I.E. how long does it take for your phone or other device to connect?
<tkamppeter> davmor2, as you can see in the bug report the bluetooth backend exits after 10 seconds if there is at least one Bluetooth printer present.
<tkamppeter> davmor2, if there is no Bluetooth printer at all, the bluetooth backend never exits (I have left it running up to around 12 minutes and then killed it).
<tkamppeter> davmor2, this makes general device discovery always taking more than 30 seconds, as CUPS kills backends not exiting after 30 seconds.
<davmor2> :(
<st23am> exit
<Maxro> hi guys .. could anybody say me if its possible to get a pda working with ubuntu mobil ?! .. :-[
<Maxro> ?!
<GrueMaster> Maxro:  Read the FAW listed at the top of the IRC channel.
<GrueMaster> S/FAW/FAQ
<Maxro> thanks
<Mapping> Any knows will ubuntu mid works with tabletpc devices 
<energY> Hello
<energY> I need to know what the cheapest ubuntu mobile is!
<energY> HTC Touch Diamond
<energY> Can I have it on it?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-08-02
 * ogra_Q1 struggles with the keyboard
<persia> ogra: Pretend it doesn't have a keyboard.  Use an external one.  Otherwise, you need to sharpen your fingers every few minutes.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i use an external one now for hacking up the initramfs :)
<persia> Then you have a chance :)  I hear they also do ssh well.
<ogra> but i thought i should try the pain our users have to bear first 
<persia> ogra: I guess, although I'm not a fan of that form factor.  I'd like to see a return of the 4" convertible tablet: you get a reasonable keyboard, and it doesn't make the device bigger.
<ogra> well, i'm curious abou tteh jax
 * StevenK is too
<persia> Well, I guess I don't mind the convertible 7" tablets, except that my pocket has trouble with more than about 5" diagnols.
<persia> Isn't jax a slider?  Like the N800?
<StevenK> Yes, it is
<StevenK> But not like the N800
<ogra> it has at least a keyboard thats not split and might be thumb friendly
<StevenK> The N810 has the sliding keyboard
<persia> Ah.  N810 then.  Nokia didn't release here, as it didn't have enough useful features to compare with the average keitai (as far as I could tell).
<persia> (Then again, Sharp and NEC don't tend to release anywhere else, which makes for difficulties in comparisons)
<ogra> bah, booting without power plugged in makes the console hard to read
<persia> Is the brightness hardcoded to the presence of power?  That seems odd.
<ogra> not sure
<StevenK> For boot, yes
<ogra> but its pretty dark that way
<StevenK> You can change the brightness once it's booted
<ogra> hrm, and i have to type my gnome-keyring pw every boot
<ogra> StevenK, did you test debbies changes ? 
<ogra> (definately breaks the touchscreen for me)
<persia> ogra: Are you loading the touchscreen driver in the initramfs?
<ogra> persia, the prob is the udevadm settle we drop ... it doesnt seem to wait long enough for the drivers if X comes up with that
<ogra> but that wins several seconds 
<StevenK> ogra: Nope, that's a job for Monday
<ogra> (i bet more than the modprobe.rules stuff)
<ogra> hmm, adding a second trigger to the end of the initscript gives me the touchscreen but miscalibrated
<ogra> oh and the jogdial/mouse doesnt work either :/
<persia> On my SR8 I had trouble with extra mice: from what I could see of the configuration, it is only using the touchscreen (or touchpad on my device due to different indexing).  Miscalibration at first boot/first install is a known issue.
<persia> (or at least cgregan knew about it)
<ogra> well, its not if you have the driver available before X comes up
<ogra> udevadm settle is exactly there to make sure that happens in time
<ogra> but delays your bot until that happened
<ogra> *boot
<ogra> the trick is the have the input modules loaded right after the necessary fs modules 
<ogra> *to
<persia> Hmm.  I thought there was an issue with the right side of the screen.  Then again, I've only played with one for maybe two minutes, so I could well be completely wrong.
<ogra> ther is an issue with the calibration, yes
<ogra> but this issue is different 
<persia> Ah.
<ogra> i either have no touchscreen or its massively off
<ogra> like several cm
<persia> several cm matches my experience with the SR8, although it may be that the different hardware is part of that.
<ogra> it was well calibrated after install 
<ogra> well, as well as "right side of screen not fully reachable"
<ogra> hmm
 * ogra is confused looking at the fs setup
<ogra> i thought we dont use squashfs in the installed system 
<ogra> hum
<ogra> and using a modules file in intramfs is pretty pointless if you build it with MODULES=most anyway
<persia> ogra: We do use squashfs in the installed system.  That's what the fuss about kernel upgrades was about.  The plan was not to use it for devices with large available local storage.
<persia> Which reminds me, is my memory correct that the analysis of whether the system had large local storage or not would be a d-i thing correct?
<ogra> right
<persia> s/correct//2?
<ogra> yay, so dropping all usb modules from /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and removung udevadm settle from the udev initscript works and "feels" speedier
<persia> Does USB still work?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> is loaded by the actual initscript anyway later in the init process
<ogra> you just dont lose time for probing the modules in intramfs (where you dont need them at all)
<persia> Ah, right.
<ogra> i guess thats a remaining thing from MIC
<ogra> it needs them during install
<ogra> and i suspect it then just copied the modules file over
<Maverick2k> I want to customize the kernel and ubuntu mobile for a Atom desktop board
<Maverick2k> for customizing the kernel I'm looking for a pristine tree
<Maverick2k> does some one know some place where I can download a kernel tree
<Maverick2k> is it smart for a mobile application to download from kernel.org? 
<Maverick2k> I'm going offline, but I appreciate if someone could answer the question above, I shall be looking at the irc log thnx in advance
<Maverick2k> bye bye
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-08-03
<soundconjurer> How do you install it?
<soundconjurer> I have a Nokia N800, and I have no clue how to install it.
<lool> soundconjurer: We don't support arm at the moment
<soundconjurer> oh, ok
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-28
<ian_brasil> #371825
<ian_brasil> damn
<ian_brasil> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtail/+bug/371825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371825 in dogtail "pyspi.pyx : TypeError : an integer is required" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-07-31
<BUGabundo> hey friends
<BUGabundo> is Ubuntu-mid still in the works?
<BUGabundo> will it run on an Android G2 ?
<BUGabundo> soooo
<BUGabundo> is eveyone a sleep?
<BUGabundo> or with blink blink turned off in this room ?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-08-01
<BUGabundo> off to bed. bye
